# Pyganchas - Pygmy Sire/LaMancha Dam



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone heard of these? What would the milk be like? Do you think they would be homesteader useful or just pets?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hard to say...they could very well be alot like "Mini Manchas" with a Nigi as a sire.
I would think that they would also give a decent amount of milk regardless of being half pygmy.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ran across something on the internet, but it really didn't say. They were using the doe as a packer. I didn't know if they would be comparable to the Nigerian Dwarf mini-lamancha or not. I've learned that Nigi ppl get upset if you compare them to pygmies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some Nigies I have seen look alot like some pygmies I have seen...other than color being different they were short and wide.

With most Nigies though you can see a definate difference in their build compaired to the stout blockiness of a pygmy.

The resulting kids would still be a miniature form of the Lamancha EXCEPT they cannot be registered as such because they are "technically" crossed with a non dairy breed (pygmy)


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Good point. I'll find the pic of the Pygancha. Granted, IDK what the sire and dam looked like, but you can see it.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think she's bad, I just don't know how they would milk. If I knew I had a decent chance of getting decent milk, I'd try it. What's the butterfat of a pygmy? They might be good for a homesteader or family milker that doesn't need a ton of milk.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know much about pygmies, but she looks just like my one doe - the coloring is the same. I haven't had a chance to post pics yet. That one is very cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinders are a cross between Nubians and pygmies. they have wonderful milk. I would expect a cross like this to have less milk than a Lamancha, but possibly more than a kinder. (If I am right in assuming Lamanchas tend to have more milk than nubians) It would depend on the individual goat of course. I would expect them to have very rich milk, much like a Nigerian/Lamancha cross. I love my kinders and they are easier milkers than any of the other goats I have milked. My experience is rather limited, but they are terrific. These photos look quite a bit like kinders except for the ears. 

One difference is that kinders have a registry. Dairy people won't recognize anything with pygmy in it as legitimate, which is too bad, but o well. I'm finding people around me to be slowly modifying their opinion. They like my cheese.

I understand the difference between Nigerians and Pygmies is primarily that the Nigerians have been bred for dairy characteristics and the pygmies for meat character. Originally when they were first registered in the US they were all registered as pygmies. So I understand. Since I am not raising them, I am no expert. I'm a kinder person.

Jan


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot about kinders. They are easy to milk. I understand that it depends on the individual, but are their teats good sized?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pygmys have good butter fat - probably more then ND do. I loved my pygmy cross milker - her milk was the BEST milk I ever had. 

I would go for a pygymancha for just milk production as long as you knew the kids produced would only be pet. So with that in mind i would breed her to either a pygmy or a nigerian dwarf to get small pet quality kids


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

If I bred my LaMancha doe to a Pygmy buck, would the offspring be a good milker? Granted, I would not be able to register them, but as a family milker would she suffice with a high butterfat?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

possibly -- its all a toss up on what genetics the kids will get. Some may get the milking genetics others may get more of the pygmy or a good mix of both.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Now I'm intrigued. I've studied color genetics in horses. I can almost pin-point the color of your foal before it's born or the outcome of possible matings. This is great importance in the Paint & Appaloosa horses. Now I'm thinking of studying the milking genetics of the LaMancha/Pygmy cross. Then taking those kids and crossing them with another LaMancha/Pygmy cross or a ND and determining the butterfat. Making a small, dual-purpose animal for a small homesteader or whatever. onder:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

About the teats, it will really depend on the teats of the parents. I have one with very small teats but she has good orifices, and is not as hard to milk as you would expect, except when she is very very full. Then it is pretty hard until you get her udder softened up a bit. The others have varying teats but all have good orifices. I would cull for tiny orifices before tiny teats. 

I think you have to breed for decent sized teats. Around here most of the pygmy people have no idea about the udder of the dam of the buck, only one of them milks, out of lots of them.

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey! It's Nilla! I know that doe... She is a real sweetheart! Her owners are really good friend's of mine.

Yes, Pygmies have good butterfat. Yes Pyganchas are typically used for milk and they are also used for pack and cart.

Nilla, this doe here, just so happens to be Pygmy-ish size. 

If you have any questions, I can ask her owners...


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ran across her on one of my many goat info searches and thought she was cute. Do you know if she's ever had kids or if they milk her?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They have never bred her, they just bought her as a pack goat. But the people whom they purchased her from used to breed Pyganchas I believe for milking. And I heard that they were pretty good milkers. They sold out of goats a few years back though...


----------

